# Taschenhändler



## XTimur (21. Januar 2009)

Wo ist der Taschenhändler in Sturmwind?


----------



## Sphinxlee (21. Januar 2009)

in der altstadt wenn du reinkommst rechts und wieder rechts ins haus


----------



## Darksong (21. Januar 2009)

Hat da eigentlich jemand schonmal ne Tasche gekauft?
Also nach 4 Jahren WoW habe ich da noch kein Kupferstück ausgegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dark


----------



## Gnorfal (21. Januar 2009)

> Hat da eigentlich jemand schonmal ne Tasche gekauft?


Würd ich sofort machen, aber die Wachen lassen mich nicht ohne Kampf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sphinxlee (21. Januar 2009)

lol ich kauf mir auch keine taschen entweder mache ich mir die selbst , lass mir welche machen oder ich gehe ins ah hehe


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

also im ah findest die gleichen grössen viel billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisher (21. Januar 2009)

Oder man findet sie auch viel teurer...
So gibt es bei uns oft nur 6er-Taschen ab 10s aufwärts, während man beim händler ja nur 4s75k zahlen muss (Reputation mit einbezogen und das nur von freundlich)


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

naja wer kauft sich 6er taschen da kauft man sich doch gleich so 10-16 taschen vor allem 12er taschen sind ja billig


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

mein aller, aller erster char hat sich zu beginn über jede tasche, egal welcher größe
gefreut. jeder danach wurde direkt mit netherstofftaschen ausgerüstet ..

außerdem - für sowas muss man doch keinen thread erstellen .. da fragt mal einmal
im /1er und bekommt 30 antworten


----------



## Sphinxlee (21. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> mein aller, aller erster char hat sich zu beginn über jede tasche, egal welcher größe
> gefreut. jeder danach wurde direkt mit netherstofftaschen ausgerüstet ..
> 
> außerdem - für sowas muss man doch keinen thread erstellen .. da fragt mal einmal
> im /1er und bekommt 30 antworten




da muss ich dir recht geben !!!


----------



## pandur0815 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe letztens einen kleinen Twink auf einem völlig neuen Server angefangen.

Ergo, kein support durch Freunde, Gilde oder Mainchars.

AH Preise gehören leider in eine andere Dimension als die Barschaft von so einem kleinen Twink.
Ein Gold ist absurd viel Geld auf Level 10, und die Taschen sind trotzdem immer bis zum bestern gefüllt.

Ich war froh über jede 6 Platztasche, die ich mir für ein paar, zusammengekratzte, Silber beim NSChändler leisten konnte.


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens einen kleinen Twink auf einem völlig neuen Server angefangen.
> 
> Ergo, kein support durch Freunde, Gilde oder Mainchars.
> 
> ...


Tjo dann gehst Du zum Lehrer, lernst Bergbau/Kräuteln/Kürschnerei, gehts ne halbe Stunde farmen und hast genug Gold um Dir ne 14er oder 16er Tasche im AH kaufen zu können.


----------



## ciaz (21. Januar 2009)

Die 6er Taschen fuer 4-5 Silber (je nach Ruf) machen schon Sinn, wenn man neu ist und noch keinen hohen Char auf dem Server hat. So hat man fuer weniger als 20 Silber 40 Taschenplaetze, was einem das Questen ziemlich erleichtert. Nach und nach kann man dann ja immer noch auf 16er Netherstofftaschen oder aehnliches umsteigen, wenn man ein wenig Kohle nach den ersten 2 3 verkauften Kupfererz Stacks hat.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Die 6er Taschen fuer 4-5 Silber (je nach Ruf) machen schon Sinn, wenn man neu ist und noch keinen hohen Char auf dem Server hat. So hat man fuer weniger als 20 Silber 40 Taschenplaetze, was einem das Questen ziemlich erleichtert. Nach und nach kann man dann ja immer noch auf 16er Netherstofftaschen oder aehnliches umsteigen, wenn man ein wenig Kohle nach den ersten 2 3 verkauften Kupfererz Stacks hat.



Ich weiß nicht wie ihre eure Chars am Anfang levelt. Aber ich für meinen Teil bin ich mit Twinks bereits Lvl 10 wenn ich das erste mal den Fuß in eine Hauptstadt setzte und bis dahin sind beim Questen so viele kleine Taschen gefallen, dass es für den Anfang locker reicht


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

btt
bei nem neustart auf nem neuen server ist das natürlich wieder wie beim ersten char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich ernsthaft twinke wird der direkt ausgestattet .. wozu warten?! 
irgendwann braucht der twink die tasche eh!


----------



## ciaz (21. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ihre eure Chars am Anfang levelt. Aber ich für meinen Teil bin ich mit Twinks bereits Lvl 10 wenn ich das erste mal den Fuß in eine Hauptstadt setzte und bis dahin sind beim Questen so viele kleine Taschen gefallen, dass es für den Anfang locker reicht



Die Taschen gibts auch glaub ich in jedem Lvl6-10 Startgebiet. Zu der Sache mit dem "halbe Stunde farmen" fuer 4 Taschen. Nicht auf jedem Server wird man sein Kupfer fuer 10 Gold pro Stack los, so dass man sich sofort ausstatten kann. Falls man eine 16er Tasche nicht fuer 8-11Gold aus dem AH holen will, sondern sich lieber die Mats (sagen wir mal 4 Gold fuer einen Netherstoffstack + 50 Silber fuer den Runenfaden) besorgt um sich die Taschen dann fuer 0-5 Gold bauen zu lassen... muss  man auch erstmal einen Schneider finden, der sich erbarmt fuer so ein (Heutzutage) laecherliches Trinkgeld 5 Mins hinsetzt und die Dinger bastelt. Ausserdem will man als Anfaenger auch nicht gleich mit Lvl 6 ne Stunde Kupfer farmen um sich staendig von Lvl 8 Mobs umhauen zu lassen, sondern erst mal das neue Spiel geniessen und Questen erledigen.

<3 braune kleine Beutel. ;-)


----------



## Sphinxlee (21. Januar 2009)

also ich bin mit meinem main schneider und helfe jedem der mats hat soweit ich kann brauche bestimmt auch irgendwann mal hilfe und hoffe natürlich das sich da auch jemand findet gold nehme ich nur wenn ich auch noch die arbeit habe und alles selber farmen muss oder wenn extremer gold mangel ist und ich drauf angewiesen bin !!


und die preise die ihr hier nennt sind ja echt bombe auf dem server wo ich zokke wollen die für nen stack magiestoff schon 20g haben da will ich lieber garnet erst nach netherstoff gucken ! ich zokke erst seit dez.08 und da is gold mangelware was ich aber empfehlen kann ist wirklich alles was man net braucht ins ah zu setzten da fällt meist mehr bei ab als wenn ihr es beim händler verscheuert!


----------



## Rantja (21. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo dann gehst Du zum Lehrer, lernst Bergbau/Kräuteln/Kürschnerei, gehts ne halbe Stunde farmen und hast genug Gold um Dir ne 14er oder 16er Tasche im AH kaufen zu können.



Jo, hatte auf einem anderen Realm nach 10 Leveln knapp 50g erfarmt nur mit Kupfer. Würde also auch meine Kohle nicht beim NPC verschwenden.


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Die Taschen gibts auch glaub ich in jedem Lvl6-10 Startgebiet. Zu der Sache mit dem "halbe Stunde farmen" fuer 4 Taschen. Nicht auf jedem Server wird man sein Kupfer fuer 10 Gold pro Stack los, so dass man sich sofort ausstatten kann. Falls man eine 16er Tasche nicht fuer 8-11Gold aus dem AH holen will, sondern sich lieber die Mats (sagen wir mal 4 Gold fuer einen Netherstoffstack + 50 Silber fuer den Runenfaden) besorgt um sich die Taschen dann fuer 0-5 Gold bauen zu lassen... muss  man auch erstmal einen Schneider finden, der sich erbarmt fuer so ein (Heutzutage) laecherliches Trinkgeld 5 Mins hinsetzt und die Dinger bastelt. Ausserdem will man als Anfaenger auch nicht gleich mit Lvl 6 ne Stunde Kupfer farmen um sich staendig von Lvl 8 Mobs umhauen zu lassen, sondern erst mal das neue Spiel geniessen und Questen erledigen.
> 
> <3 braune kleine Beutel. ;-)


Moment, erstens reden wir hier nicht von nem Anfänger sondern von nem neuen Char eines erfahrenen Spielers auf nem andern Server (zumindest hab ich meine Aussage darauf bezogen). Da sollts ja wohl klar sein dass man recht schnell das Gold zusammen bekommen kann. Auch wenn man für den 20er Stack Kupfer "nur" 1 Gold bekommt, dann farmt man halt ein Bisschen länger. Die meisten kleineren Taschen werden einem hinterhergeschmissen. Wenn man im Handelschannel nett fragt bekommt man die recht günstig, manchmal sogar geschenkt. Erbarmen muss sich bestimmt kein Schneider. Die meisten machen für Nachwuchscharaktere ne Tasche ohne Trinkgeld wenn man sie einfach nett fragt.
Ich hab selbst auch schon zig Neulingen meine alten Taschen verschenkt weil ich damit nichts mehr anfangen konnte unds mir zu schade war, die an den NPC zu liefern.


----------

